# Today's eggs



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Got 10 today, little blue one had some dried blood one it. Its smaller then the blue ones Henrietta lays so I'm not sure if its hers or another EE
After losing Dora I'm now paranoid and will keep an eye on all of them even more









And the little blue one all cleaned off with the pale green and olive egg








Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Seeing a little blood is not that unusual, especially for new layers. Every once in a while you'll get one that has a little blood for their laying life.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh thank you robin!! I was hoping that was the answer i would get


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## feathertree (Feb 16, 2015)

Beautiful eggs!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you feather tree!!!








Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Next time, how about seeing all those pre colored eggs decorated for Easter? Sound like a good idea? You might have yourself a side business in the making.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

What do you mean robin? Decorate them somehow?


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I said it once before, you've managed to produce eggs that don't need dying since they're all an Easter egg color already. Now all they need are the Easter decorations added. Really, the only color I can see that's missing is yellow.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok now i understand. Yeah i wish i had a yellow egg Easter egger if there was one lol.,, I'll hit the dollar store for Easter decorations and play around and put some pics up, I'm not very crafty but should be able to figure it out


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I get the not crafty thing. I can't even put something together that comes in a kit. No joke. 

BTW, I was kidding about decorating the eggs. But it would be pretty neat if you have kids and they can do it after they've been hard boiled.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have been getting little light green eggs lately and couldn't figure it out who it was as the 5 hens i got off craigslist i was told they all lay cream eggs. Well this morning one of the little bantam hens laid this green egg . I kept watch to make sure it was her..
I didnt put her in the cage that pic is from the woman i got them from she put the bantams in a cage to take pics of them before i got there
















Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

See that little rumpled up comb she has? That's called a peacomb. That comb is linked to the blue egg gene and birds with that comb are likely to lay blue or green eggs, depending on how they're bred.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmm both of them have this comb, i wonder if her sister is laying too as some days i get two little green eggs . The other hen that is rust cored lays a light pinkish/cream egg .


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You definitely have two bantam Easter Eggers then


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This is the other one, i haven't seen her in or near the nesting boxes yet. Hopefully its just my timing is off and she is laying the other green little egg. The other two i got with these two and the silkies are laying cream egg and a light pinkish egg.









Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The above EE has just walked into a nesting box!!!!! I've been waiting to see her go in. All boxes are empty no eggs.
The olive egg i just got came from the large black EE that i got in oct at the poultry show she went into an empty box all were empty and i waited outside and now have proof she lays the olive eggs ( i was told she laid light green lol )


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And no egg.. She must be getting close to laying. 


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And now she is back in .... Let's see if i get an egg


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And we have a winner!!!! 
She is now also laying little green eggs!!!! So now both bantam EE's are laying light green eggs
















Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And just how much time did you spend out in the snow and cold waiting? That is dedication to solve a mystery.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol i hung out in the shed which is next to the coop , plus it was 20 today and no wind lol so wasn't so bad 


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That makes me cringe. Its been a long time since I lived where it got that cold and stayed that way. We were in MA for a couple of Winters, that was more than enough to remind me why I moved south.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

20 was warm lol.., lately its been - at nights and barely hitting 15 during the day. Last night was -4 lol. If there is no wind I'll stay outside all day- but the wind here is gale force as we live in farm country and their are barely trees and the wind is horrible in the winter.


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw that the low temps were a challenge where we used to live in mid S. TN. Its unheard of for it to get that cold there. And homes really were not built to with stand that kind of cold.

Spring is on its way, I hope for everyone up your way. Talk about awful living conditions.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I actually got 10 eggs on the coldest days last week lol... Very weird. I'm ready for spring, unfortunately spring by me isnt until the middle of May lol


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 12, 2014)

This thread is so cute! Lol! 
Congrats on the great eggs and LOVELY hens!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I showed the hubs the pics of your eggs. He asked if you dyed them. He now knows more about chickens then he ever wanted to know.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol!! My fiancé hears about them all the time too lol.. Tell your hubs wait till i color them with Easter egg coloring kits....
My one coworker at work gave me a bird statue and now everyone calls me the chicken lady lol...


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never said much about mine outside of the chicken world. It was always a hoot to have the people who didn't know come to my house the first time, see the three big coops and then see the Silkies and ask what the heck they were. 

They are addicting in a big way. I get the distinct impression that you're an addict but don't look to anyone here to save you since most couldn't think of a better addiction to have.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh they are very addicting. Most of my crazy dog friends love hearing about them and seeing pics( I'm also a crazy dog lady too lol). Everyone else though dont want to hear about them, and non animal people really dont like to hear about them lol...
I am addicted lol but at least i have a good head to not go overboard lol....its easy to though with all the breeds out there .... And its a good addiction at least
(As i sit here Angel is hanging on my shoulder saying yep she's nuts lol)









Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think what has happened with chickens is that we got them for reasons other than commercial or just eggs. We've taken the time to learn that a bird can be quite complicated all by itself, toss in the flock dynamic and you've got something that is amazing to watch and participate in.

Did having the inside birds make you aware of the homework necessary to keep a backyard flock?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I wanted my own eggs as my neighbor sometimes takes a while to get me eggs, plus i wanted them to eat the ticks and bugs in the yard, so i started researching breeds and coops etc...once i got the basics down we bought 6 babies- 3 tetras and 3 RSL. 2 babies died within 3 days of getting them so i learned more... That was last April. My cockatiel i got on sept and my 3 untamed parakeets in december( i had birds, rabbits, gerbils. Tropical fish , turtles and cats growing up)
So i had bird experience regarding inside birds first. Then after my 6 hens got bigger i found a couple selling .EE's and i got more lol.. I knew the cost before i got them and knew i wouldn't make squat selling eggs but they are so adorable and have their own personalities.. They are a lot of upkeep like inside birds so i knew what i would be doing .. Rain or snow i am always walking out there checking on them to make sure they are ok..


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or post surgery. I had my gall bladder out a few years ago. A family member called to ask how I was, the hubs told them I was out taking care of my birds. The family member asked, didn't she have surgery today? 

My responsibility and no way do I entrust them to anyone else if I have anything to say about it. I'm the only one that will spot a potential problem and can address it right away.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I too take care of all the animals here(3 dogs, 4 birds, 13 hens plus whatever critter gets hurt on the property ( mice, voles, birds etc). My fiancé does all the heavy work for me like building the coop , making ladders and roosts for me etc , putting up my 4 story birdhouse , working on the house, etc and i dont trust anyone to care for the critters, i can tell if something is wrong and needs a vet visit .. Even foster dogs i take in i care for completely. Sick and all lol.. 


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------

